# what are these caterpillars in cricket boxes?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i know they're not harmful, but what are these little caterpillar things and where did they come from :lol2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They're the larvae of the Dermestid Beetle, they're a pest that feed on the dead crickets.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dermestidae


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

basically theyre cleaner beetles. eat the dead and stop the crickets from smelling (not that you can with crickets, they reek of nasty)


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

i had the same question :lol2:

So i'm guessing that the little beetles are these Dermestid Beetle you speak of ?

-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i assume theyre like a larvae before they turn to beetles? i googled them and theyre a pest and they breed like mad? :gasp:


----------

